

A Bigger Apple - jeffreyfox
http://mindhacks.com/2012/06/17/a-bigger-apple/

======
tzs
Original here: [http://blog.oup.com/2012/06/zimring-scientific-american-
nyc-...](http://blog.oup.com/2012/06/zimring-scientific-american-nyc-beat-
crime/)

The Mind Hacks post doesn't seem to add anything, or even explain what is
going on, so I fail to see any reason to pass through there on the way.

